
Britney Spears' music used by British navy to scare off Somali pirates - evo_9
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/oct/29/britney-spears-navy-scare-somali-pirates
======
felix
I don't know which is weirder, that the British Navy is using the Minmay
Defense. Or that Britney Spears is Minmay.

